# Has anyone here used a Gorilla Grow Tent?



## silentstoner (Jul 14, 2013)

I've been thinking about getting one but still on the fence about it, does anyone have any gripes or complaints about them? Thanks:icon_smile:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't own Gorilla brand, but I do have 3 Grow Tents that I absolutely love. 

No complaints. :aok:


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 15, 2013)

Never used one man. But can tell you secret jardin makes a good tent. Sola hut as well makes good tents. And cheaper than sj. 
I like the tents with 1 zipper doors. I own 5 tents. 2 (2x4) 2(3x3) and 1(4x4)
2x4and 4x4 all have the 5 zipper system. So you gotta watch when buyin them. Along with port sizes or # of ports n positions of them. I was gifted my 4x4 so I. Using it as my testing tent till I can buy a nicer 4x4 if I feel I wanna continue with it.  But I had to add a port and cut 2 out bigger due to they we 4" holes. 
My 4x4 only has a flap on outside at the top. So I had to make em for the middle bottom and inside. 

But you can get some good tents for good prices just have to shop. Look n look n look. And when you think you found it look again. Lol. 
My sola hut is identical almost to my sj tent but 1/2 the cost n a lil thicker material. 

LH


----------



## marawana (Aug 15, 2013)

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> I don't own Gorilla brand, but I do have 3 Grow Tents that I absolutely love.
> 
> No complaints.



Do you know where I can get a grow tent using bitcoins?

thanks


----------



## Orcaman (Aug 19, 2013)

I made this post yesterday, And not thinking I added some imbedded links. Fealling stupid I just deleted after a reminder. So happy Monday and a redo!

Have you considered building your own tent? Last year me and the wife had to move. I started looking at tents to replace my" built in grow". I could not find a tent that would fit in our only place to Bloom in our new rental house. I was going to make a tent out of panda plastic, stumbling on the Orca Grow Film. My tent  is 60 inches tall, 60 inches wide by 40 inches deep. It has a 3' by 3' opening into the tent. I use an overlapping door and Velcro too seal with corner curtains to protect the vertical seams on the door when closed. I have had the wife seal me inside to check for leaks. I contently have 10, and sometimes 11 plants under 600 watt sodium with supplemental 36 inch T8 10.0 UVB. After a year of use I would never use anything else. This stuff performs! Here is more information on Orca GrowFilm. Can't get this in a tent!

*ORCA Grow Film® provides the following unique advantages over traditional reflective foils: *​
99% Diffuse Surface: Microfiber structure creates even light distribution across material surface regardless of incident angle of light. The resulting isotropic surface luminance eliminates hot spots and does not require surface to be hung flat during installation.

​
Highly Reflective Surface: Measured at 94% reflectivity across the full visible light spectrum. ORCA Grow Film® is the highest performing reflective surface in the hydroponic industry
Thermally Reflecting: High infrared reflectance keeps heat where it should be.
100% Light Tight.​
No Color Shift or Iridescence: Light reflected from surface maintains the original color wavelength so you get the full spectrum from your lamps.
Durable, puncture and tear resistance: 11 mil thick​
Waterproof Washable & cleanable with common household cleaners:​
Mold and algae growth resistant.​
UV Protected and Stable: Blocks out harmful UV light with wavelength below 400nm, material does not yellow.
Recyclable eco-friendly material containing no halogens, plasticizers or VOCs.​
Made in Canada
​


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Oct 31, 2013)

Looked up sola hut. It doesn't exist. Are you sure that's what they're called. Or just send me a link to where you purchased it.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 31, 2013)

Pretty sure he ment "Sun Hut" .. I have two of these (absolutely LOVE them), and two "Lighthouse Hydro" (These are "ok", but surely cheap in many areas)  

Link to Sun Hut :aok:
hXXps://www.sunlightsupply.com/p-12143-sun-hut-enclosed-greenhouses.aspx


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 31, 2013)

YOU CAN GET TWO TENTS FROM HYDRO HUT OR GROW TENT FOR THE PRICE OF A GORILLIA.


dont get duped.....buy right.


----------



## Locked (Oct 31, 2013)

I have 3 tents total. All bought off eBay. Two 2x2x5 and one 4x4x6.5.  Paid 99 bucks shipped for each smaller tent and 125 for the large one. Had them for years no complaints.


----------



## lindseyj (Jan 13, 2014)

No experience about gorilla way of growing weed plants, but know about grow tents. Constructing your grow tent is really easy and it allows you to create a perfect indoor growing environment for your healthy marijuana plants.


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 13, 2014)

no gorilla i got virtual sun tent works great but i hear the gorillla has a easyer tougher design.


----------



## DrFever (Mar 15, 2014)

Here is my  Gorilla  Tent    3 of them to be exact    Even have a oven  for soil  lol 

View attachment picture522l.jpg


View attachment picture516q.jpg


----------

